# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  С 12 марта изменится стоимость некоторых тарифных планов линейки «Домосед»

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком изменит цены на низкоскоростные тарифные планы линейки Домосед. Высокоскоростные тарифные планы 3 и более Мбит/с остаются без изменений.
	С новыми тарифами можно ознакомиться  в разделах:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

